# Sig Request



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I would really appreciate it if someone could make me a sig for my Fantasy Draft Team. The team name is "Think Green" and my fighters are: Lyoto Machida, Frankie Edgar, Brandon Vera, Luke Cummo, Miguel Torres. If anyone does it I'll give you rep and whatever else your little heart desires. Thanks in advance!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Was bored. Thought I'd help a brotha out. 

Pretty basic, but a little unique.

Hope you like.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow thanks man! Looks ******* sweet!


----------

